

You have $10k to invest in ONE cmpny - Apple, Microsoft, Google, or FB. - sushumna
http://www.reddit.com/r/technology/comments/ga0pj/you_have_been_given_10000_to_invest_in_one_of/
Can anyone provide a voting system and lets see who emerges out to be a  winner.
======
stonemetal
Probably MSFT. I think Apple and Google are stronger companies, but I think
they are over valued(not that I know anything about investing.)

------
sushumna
Can any one help me create a Voting system here to see who emerges out to be a
clear winner?

------
sushumna
I prefer Google. What about you guys?

